# [abandoned] emerge esound faild

## grim

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein problem beim update von esound.

Hier ein Auszug aus der build.log

```

....

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/esdfilt esdfilt.o  ./.libs/libesd.so /usr/lib64/libaudiofile.so -lm 

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_readi'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_rate_near'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_max'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_access'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_min'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_bytes_to_frames'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_lib_error_set_handler'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_free'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_open'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_dump'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_get_name'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_drain'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_frames_to_bytes'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_open'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_integer'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_format'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_writei'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_config_update_free_global'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_resume'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_any'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_get_state'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_output_stdio_attach'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_buffer_size_near'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_nonblock'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_card_next'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_prepare'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_sizeof'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

distcc[26103] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

make[2]: *** [esdctl] Fehler 1

(cd .libs && rm -f libesddsp.la && ln -s ../libesddsp.la libesddsp.la)

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_readi'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_rate_near'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_max'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_access'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_strerror'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_min'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_bytes_to_frames'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_lib_error_set_handler'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_free'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_open'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_dump'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_get_name'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_drain'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_frames_to_bytes'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_open'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_periods_integer'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_format'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_writei'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_close'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_config_update_free_global'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_resume'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_any'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_status_get_state'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_output_stdio_attach'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_set_buffer_size_near'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_nonblock'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_ctl_card_info_sizeof'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_card_next'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_prepare'

./.libs/libesd.so: undefined reference to `snd_pcm_hw_params_sizeof'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

distcc[26121] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

make[2]: *** [esdfilt] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/esound-0.2.41'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/work/esound-0.2.41'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/esound-0.2.41 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2883:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.41/temp/environment'.

```

gcc -v

```

Es werden eingebaute Spezifikationen verwendet.

Ziel: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Konfiguriert mit: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/gcc-4.3.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-p

 c-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5'

Thread-Modell: posix

gcc-Version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) 

```

uname-a 

```

Linux localhost 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #12 SMP Mon Jun 22 14:39:14 Local time zone must be set--see zic x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

/etc/maker.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

XUSE=" xcb xvmc X  xorg xscreensaver  xinerama opengl "

IMAGEUSE="jpg gif tiff png svg pdf jpeg"

MEDIAUSE=" alsa usb pda evo pulseaudio dvb ffmpeg flac mpeg mythtv ogg oss xine$

GENERAL=" templates java6 ssl ldap kerberos network samba java bzip2 symlink sq$

SYSTEM=" swat winbind automount fam cdr dvdr  dbus aoss threads  dvi dri ntfs l$

NOTUSE="-arts -qt4 -ipv6"

KDEUSE="-kde -qt3"

tGNOMEUSE=" branding beagle  gtk cairo gnome firefox networkmanager"

CPUFLAG="mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 pni"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

LINGUAS="en de"

FEATURES="ccache distcc collision-protect cvs paralell-fetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

USE="${CPUFLAG} ${NOTUSE} ${SYSTEM} ${GENERAL} ${IMAGEUSE} ${XUSE} ${KDEUSE} ${$

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

```

Wenn ich das Flag "alsa" herausnehme gehts  :Rolling Eyes: 

Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann?

Gruss 

Grim

----------

